# A Changing of The Guard[Admin Needed]



## Protean (Feb 5, 2004)

*A Changing of The Guard[Mods Needed]*

Well, it's happened. My screen-name has begun to wear down on me, and I've signed up for a new account here. Would it be possible to transfer my Community Supporter Account features transferred over to my "Campbell" account and have the "Protean" account deleted?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Feb 5, 2004)

They could change your screen name instead- I know it has happened before.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 5, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> They could change your screen name instead- I know it has happened before.



Yep, that's the usual way this is handled. Also, you'll need an admin for this. (I'll change the thread title accordingly.)


----------



## Protean (Feb 12, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yep, that's the usual way this is handled. Also, you'll need an admin for this. (I'll change the thread title accordingly.)




Just hit a speed *bump* today.


----------



## Protean (Feb 12, 2004)

Nevermind the request guys. I'm going to splurge and donate for another CS account. I love this place.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, thanks! I can certainly transfer the CS account, though, if you'd like me to.


----------



## Campbell (Feb 14, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks! I can certainly transfer the CS account, though, if you'd like me to.




I'd like that, but if possible I'll offer a donation at Gencon this year.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2004)

All set. You should be able to set your custom title for Campbell now; if you can't, let me know!

And thank you for the donation. That's really kind of you.


----------



## Campbell (Feb 14, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All set. You should be able to set your custom title for Campbell now; if you can't, let me know!
> 
> And thank you for the donation. That's really kind of you.



Thanks for the help!

As for the donation: It's the least that I can do. I have a vested interest in the future of this site, if for nothing else than the Rat Bastardliness other DMs in these forums have imparted.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 15, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All set. You should be able to set your custom title for Campbell now; if you can't, let me know!
> 
> And thank you for the donation. That's really kind of you.




This transferring discussion makes me wonder something: Would it be possible to transfer an old post count to a new user created the way Campbell has done it?

It's a strange question, I know, and doesn't really apply to me, but I guess I could say it's the computer geek in me that wants to know. Basically, I'm wondering how "flexible" is vBulletin? (I'm not bulletinboard-software-savvy so I'll need a more layman's description.)

Later,

KF72


----------



## Gez (Feb 15, 2004)

It is possible.

You can edit someone's postcount. Well, not you, but an admin.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 16, 2004)

Yup. It would reset if we ever tell it to recount postcount, but otherwise it's easy to do.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yup. It would reset if we ever tell it to recount postcount, but otherwise it's easy to do.




Ya, but that just seems like cheating....


----------



## Darkness (Feb 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but that just seems like cheating....



You're still bitter about what Wicht did, aren't you?


----------

